# Fluted bowl



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I just finished this bowl tonight. It is just over 9" in diameter and about 3" high. I carved the flutes by hand, then sanded to soften the edges. This was my first attempt at adding some carving to a turned piece. I used a scalloped shaped carving chisel and a rubber mallet. It was fun and I'm going to get a few more chisels and practice up for some different patterns. The piece of wood is ambrosia maple that I won at one of our monthly wood raffles we do at our turning club meetings. The raffle proceeds pay for our coffee and donuts.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Great flutting job Mike. We have the same type of raffel set-up at the turning club. I also like the contrast in the wood.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful stuff Mike ,:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Cheers Chris


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very attractive look.

Paul


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice work Mike.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful bowl Mike, did you use a indexer for spacing?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wonderful wood and sharp looking bowl. The flutes along with the ambrosia streaks combine to create a wonderful piece. How did you sand the flutes? The finish looks good too.


----------



## Gunner4912 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice. I like it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is just awesome Mike. I have to say, that out of all of the pieces that I have seen come from your shop, this one is my favourite so far. It is absolutely gorgeous. The wood choice, shape, finish and the addition of the flutes makes for one perfect project. Congrats on a job well done!!!
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guys,
Jeff: I actually did the math thing and measured the diameter at the inner edge and figured out the circumference (C=pi *D), then divided by the width of the carving gouge. Then I made pencil marks and drew radial lines to have something to follow.

ACP: I sanded the flutes by hand; wrapped a piece of sanding strip around my finger. I spent about 45 minutes sanding the flutes. After that I buffed the outside and the fluted edge on my Beale wheel setup. I wasn't able to buff the inside but I did have a small ball shaped buff that I chucked up in a cordless drill and was able to wax the inside. 

Mike Hawkins


----------

